# Ray Shot " Layered Pouches"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A few months ago, Rayshot and myself exchanged some rubber and pouches. I had a ton of fun shooting 1/8" steel balls out of his magnetic pouches. He also sent along some Pigskin and Cowhide combo's. I am seriously into Pigskin. I think it's the best leather out there for pouches. Sometimes you get leather that gauges too thin. Well, Ray found a way around that problem. He found an adhesive that is wonderful on leather. So he clamps a few together-sometimes placing magnet in the center ( or however he does it) and sometimes just the leather. I had a few pouches that didn't have the magnets so I just used them for regular pouches and they turned out great. Excellent pouches,good temper too, and the blessed Pigskin to boot! Fine job Ray and thanks! Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just realized I should have placed this where it belongs-"product reviews"- I mean it's right there in front of me-DUH







Maybe one of our moderators could swing this over there. Sorry for the mix-up. Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been shooting some of Rays' pouches lately as well and they are great. The little magnet is very good at holding the ammo in the pouch even when not gripped and its' small size pops the ball right in the middle where it should be. They are excellent pouches.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> A few months ago, Rayshot and myself exchanged some rubber and pouches. I had a ton of fun shooting 1/8" steel balls out of his magnetic pouches. He also sent along some Pigskin and Cowhide combo's. I am seriously into Pigskin. I think it's the best leather out there for pouches. Sometimes you get leather that gauges too thin. Well, Ray found a way around that problem. He found an adhesive that is wonderful on leather. So he clamps a few together-sometimes placing magnet in the center ( or however he does it) and sometimes just the leather. I had a few pouches that didn't have the magnets so I just used them for regular pouches and they turned out great. Excellent pouches,good temper too, and the blessed Pigskin to boot! Fine job Ray and thanks! Flatband


I forgot I sent you some of the pigskin bonded to the thicker leather, the second and third from the bottom. I thought it would be too thick. But I must say it seemed like it has a certain suppleness that when broken in would be nice.

Glad you had a chance to fit a test run in with some of the samples in among your thousands of pouches.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Bonded PigSkin w or wo the magnet is great leather to shoot with very durable and light weight.


----------

